# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > Ski Country Forum >  >  thats all folks......

## MIke R

we close at 3:45 today for the season and we have 100% coverage on 100% of our trail system........unprecedented

this truly has been an epic ski season...

----------


## amyb

Congrats on a great season.

----------


## MIke R

thanks

and now......

 BRING ON SPRING!!!!

----------


## fins85258

ololol

Last year Karen and I were skiing at Sugarloaf on April 13



Well more like drinkin after skiing

----------


## NHDiane

> we close at 3:45 today for the season and we have 100% coverage on 100% of our trail system........unprecedented
> 
> forgive me if I don't tear up 
> 
> this truly has been an epic ski season...



YA THINK??? :Big Grin:

----------


## LindaP

Not yet for Colorado.....here's a pic from yesterday, Steamboat ....my daughter was snowboarding in short sleeves :)

----------


## MIke R

yeah I know...my buddies out there are rubbing it in.......I guess a foot is coming today too

----------


## fins85258

They are still hanging on in drought stricken California at Mammoth.  They only recieved about 210 inches of snow this season and the norm is 340.

----------

